# Has any one used USPS Express Mail.........?



## veng68 (Apr 30, 2010)

Has any one used USPS Express Mail to buy stuff from the US?

Do they charge $5 like normal USPS or do they charge brokerage fees like other couriers?

Thanks.

Cheers,
Vic


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Depending on the dollar amount and the amount of savings, If the amount is less than $50, I usually just ship it to my address. I know UPS (united parcels) has some ridiculous brokerage fees. Alternatively, if the amount is more, have it shipped to one of the american border shipping companies and go pick it up yourself. It all depends on the amount and does it justify a trip.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I find that USPS comes through Canada Post and a lot of times, depending on how much declared value, Canada Post often doesn't even collect the fee or the taxes. UPS on the other hand, will hit you up with ridiculous brokerage fees every time unless the seller has a special arrangement with UPS that usually means your shipping fee is pretty high already.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

tony1928 said:


> I find that USPS comes through Canada Post and a lot of times, depending on how much declared value, Canada Post often doesn't even collect the fee or the taxes. UPS on the other hand, will hit you up with ridiculous brokerage fees every time unless the seller has a special arrangement with UPS that usually means your shipping fee is pretty high already.


I agree with Tony. I order stuff from a kids' website in the USA that ships with USPS. I've ordered at least 20 times and have never been charged fees/taxes once.

When I've ordered from other places that use UPS I get charged every time.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

That's my experience as well. Made the mistake years ago ordering a book from the US shipped UPS, the brokerage fee was more than the book and that doesn't even include duty yet. If I'm ordering anything from the US, USPS is the way to go - more often than not, I don't even get charged duty.


----------



## Saffire (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm going back about 5 years but I had my supplier in the US send me something "express" via USPS and it was delivered by Purolator. The charges were NOT pretty. They ended up charging me more than they should have and added duty so I had to fill out a million forms with Rev Can to get my money back but, of course, I didn't get their brokerage fees back even though they were totally useless.

You might want to call Canada post and see if they are now handling USPS's express stuff or whether it's being handed over to a courier still. If they don't know then maybe try emailing USPS and asking them.

... I took a quick peek at their web site and the name "fedex" came up regarding insurance coverage so they may now be involved. If so you're going to pay thru the nose!


----------



## veng68 (Apr 30, 2010)

I know normal USPS is the way to go but was wondering if the "Express Mail" option was similar when dealing with brokerage fees. The shop I want to buy from only has USPS express mail as an option (well they also have UPS & FedEx)

Cheers,
Vic


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

I have ordered things from the US many times using the preferred method USPS and only USPS.

Express Mail won't make a different with the regular or anything other method of postal services by USPS. If you're worried about the brokerage fee, just make sure you don't select UPS as the method of shipment. Select USPS.

Here I'll do a google search for you: Do a quick search on google. "usps express mail international to canada brokerage fee"

*"Goods entering Canada through mail may be subject to duties and taxes (GST, HST or PST) depending on the value of the item and whether it is a gift.

You don't have to pay duties and taxes if your mail order item is:

-a gift worth $60 or less; or
-worth $20 or less.

This exemption applies on a per item basis. Items sent to a Canadian as a gift by another person must include a card or notice indicating it is a gift. Clearly identified gifts worth CDN$60 or less are not subject to duties or taxes; however,gifts greater than CDN$60 are subject to duties and taxes. This CDN$60 exemption does not apply to tobacco, alcohol, advertising material, or items sent by a business or association."
*
Source: Tax exemption for mailed goods to Canada - Tax for online shopping in US | Better Value in Dollar


----------



## sdfish223 (Jul 27, 2010)

Saffire said:


> I'm going back about 5 years but I had my supplier in the US send me something "express" via USPS and it was delivered by Purolator. The charges were NOT pretty. They ended up charging me more than they should have and added duty so I had to fill out a million forms with Rev Can to get my money back but, of course, I didn't get their brokerage fees back even though they were totally useless.
> 
> You might want to call Canada post and see if they are now handling USPS's express stuff or whether it's being handed over to a courier still. If they don't know then maybe try emailing USPS and asking them.
> 
> ... I took a quick peek at their web site and the name "fedex" came up regarding insurance coverage so they may now be involved. If so you're going to pay thru the nose!


The USPS has been using Fedex for 10+ years now for transportation of the majority of its priority and express mail, and a lesser extent first class mail as well. However even if a package is being transported by Fedex only normal USPS fees will apply, unless of course fedex is the primary shipper.

Some packages being sent (within the US atleast) by UPS may even be delivered by USPS as UPS has decided its cheaper to partner with USPS to deliver to more rural area's then to use their own delivery drivers.


----------



## verkion (Apr 27, 2011)

Safest bet NOT to be hit with handling/duty/other bogus charges, is to get it shipped to Point Roberts or some other cross border service especially if its over $150 or so. I always declare the stuff coming back from Point Roberts...highest amount declared was $350 USD and the agent didn't even bat an eye. Just said, got the paperwork? Flip flip flip...thanks, have a nice day!


----------

